# Looking for trout around Oakland county



## Ikedawkins9 (Jul 4, 2017)

I've been looking for some good trout or steelhead fishing around Oakland county in the winter months.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Check out this website, and look up the fish planting records for the County, or Counties you are interested in. You can search by species, etc.
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/

Or you could just read several pages of this forum, to get an idea of places to pursue Trout.


----------



## Ikedawkins9 (Jul 4, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Fishontippydam (Dec 29, 2017)

Good holes on Clinton River. Cider Mill overfished. But further down, way down are some real good holes that don't get fished at all ever. Just need to find them, or better yet, a place to park your vehicle.


----------



## Ikedawkins9 (Jul 4, 2017)

Thank you


----------

